#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  welke dame heeft verstand van jurken / ondernemen

## serieuzejongen28

ben een jonge ondernemer en wil me graag verdiepen in exclusieve jurken verhuur en verkoop en voor goede ideeen ben ik ook bereik te luisteren graag prive reageren voor intresse

----------

